

The all-male start-up is dead. - Eric_Markowitz
http://www.inc.com/articles/201109/how-to-combat-the-all-male-startup.html

======
rick888
"Women own about 40 percent of the private businesses in the United States,
according to the Center for Women's Business Research"

Okay, can the women's groups stop complaining then? Or does this number need
to be 100% before they will stop complaining about "disparity" and
"inequality".

------
jjmccorvey
Woot!

